# Who is most introverted introvert?



## Librarylady

Intx


----------



## kjdaniels

Hmmm theoretically the order would be 
1. INTJ-i think the obsession and need for structure would put them above INTP
2. INTP
3. ISTP
4. INFP
5. ISTJ
6. ISFP
7. INFJ
8. ISFJ




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inveniet

If you use the most strict and original definition of introversion, 
the question does not make sense in relation to types.

It mostly reflect the average understanding of the term, 
and also a need for ones stated identity to be better in some direction or extreme.
Especially if it reflect badly on the outgroup.

I actually cheered a little inside when I saw reasoning pointing to my own type identity being the most/best.
Even though I know that it is complete and utter nonsense, the part of me that wants an identity,
favours the abstract grouping INTJ getting out on top.
This is a complete mindfuck to witness within myself.

Yet I guess that is a permanent feature of having a human body.
It malfunctions in many other ways too.
At some point it loses motility if put under too much physical or emotional strain.


----------



## Lovable

One of my friends took the test yesterday and scored 100 % in introvert. I have never seen that before.. He is according to the test an ISTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTJ (most likely).


----------



## Allyrah

If you take tritype into consideration the most _reclusive_ and _withdrawn_(and therefore presumably introverted) type is *supposedly* 459. I'm not sure what the MBTI equivalent for that is... I have heard it compared with INFP (which in my case rings true), although I'm sure there probably isn't a perfect match since MBTI and Enneagram are definitely not the same.


----------



## IntrovertHero

I like how both INTP and INTJ are 31.84% they got both 78 votes!
Mine went to INTJ because i think Fe makes the INTP more naive socially but also more willing toward social situations even if it end up being in an awkward sens. I realised that Ne makes us also more social, because we tend to try to analyse people's reaction and sometimes to make them react to a specific situation.

In the other hand Ni and Fi are completly subjective and does not need externel simulation, Se is not human oriented. The only time INTJ will look to other people is for Te which is for not really a sociable function.


----------



## IntrovertHero

PiT said:


> Now, perhaps we could say that INTP is more person-extroverted and INTJ is more object-extroverted.


Exactly, that's why i was thinking without being able to phrase it properly. 

I think Ne and Fe are more people oriented and Te and Se are more object oriented.

It is obvious for Fe. 

Ne is based on ideas which are generally created by other human beings. 

Se can be human oriented, but generally it is more oriented toward how you react to a situation. Humans are not targeted direclty but rather the stiumlation they can offer. 

Te is also clearly object and not human oriented.


INTJ will be extraverted to create projects, organise things according to their inner world.

INTP will be extraverted to get ideas from out there into their inner world in order to organise it.


----------



## knifey

the ISTJ in my family is way more "introverted" than me. He pushes papers for a living and just pretends to be social because he has to. At least I actually enjoy talking to people even if it's usually about topics I like.


----------



## ryukku

Intp


----------



## Stellafera

ISTJ or INFP.

Te-Fi valuing seems more introverted than Fe-Ti valuing.
Si-Ne comes across as more introverted than Ni-Se as well for me. 

I voted ISTJ.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Sai said:


> @Tega1 Let me clarify:
> 
> Introversion doesnt mean being SHY. Its about how you recharge your energy! If you discharge your energy while socializing you are an Introvert, if you charge enery then you are an extrovert. There are Shy extroverts and loud Introverts.
> 
> Im an introvert, but im not shy at all.



That's so true. And there's also a difference between quiet and introverted. I'm very quiet. Introverted = less so.


----------

